# Any info on the college tourney yet?



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Just seeing if anyone has heard anything on the college tourney yet? I met Gabe on the Big Man. a while ago he said he'd be updating, but I'm yet to see anything.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

gabe called me the other night. looks like they are planning on the first weekend in november... even though thats like the best bowhunting weekend of the year... oh well.


----------

